# Kenmore Topload Washer tripping breaker



## ibzbro (Sep 30, 2009)

get access to the motor and see if its arcing under an agitation cycle. Does the breaker trip after the water has just got done filling and the agitation starts or maybe after the washer starts to spin. See if you can pinpoint when it trips. hope this helps.

Lou


----------



## mdavis317 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Breaker tripping on Kenmore topload*

Ibzbro,
Thanks for the reply. The washer tripped the breaker twice, it has'nt tripped the breaker anymore. But the washer seems to be running in slow motion now, and will just stop running for like 30 secs. then start again.


----------



## ibzbro (Sep 30, 2009)

probably your motor but it's hard to tell without more info. if i had to guess with the information given i would say its the motor.


----------



## mdavis317 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Kenmore Topload 80 Series*

We had a friend come out and trouble shoot it, he is a appliance repairman, and he found it to be the motor switch. Also, found the time to be bad, it was running on two different cycles at the same time, shorted out and contacts welded.

Thanks for the input.


----------

